
Want a hoverbike? Then fund this Kickstarter project - riaface
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-07/24/hoverbike
======
ColinWright
HN is actually a reasonably good place to follow the history of this story.
Here, have a look at the titles and dates:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hoverbike#!/story/sort_by_date/0/h...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hoverbike#!/story/sort_by_date/0/hoverbike)

